# Subwoofer placement



## mplahtinsky (Mar 12, 2013)

Hi guys I'm brand new to the site. I found your site while trying to decide if I should try and fix my subwoofer or purchase a new one. Not sure if this is the right place to ask this but here it goes.

I'm putting plans together to finish part of my basement and wanted to turn it into a theater room / man cave. I have a front firing, rear ported sub. To save on space I was thinking about putting the sub in the wall with the front of the sub facing the room with a screen over the hole in the wall where the sub would be. My question is because the port if rear facing the sound coming out of it will be pointing to another unfinished room / closet. Any ideas what this will do to the sound or if this is a good or bad idea?

Thanks for any input.

Matt


----------



## Andre (Feb 15, 2010)

I would think it would mute the sound since the port is there to reinforce the subs sound. Every sub I have had had a sweet spot in the room. The easiest way to find where that is, is by doing the "sub crawl"


----------



## morca (Aug 26, 2011)

Not a good idea ,no dead space in a corner?


----------



## hjones4841 (Jan 21, 2009)

The port is part of the sub's output, so it needs to be inside the room.


----------



## mplahtinsky (Mar 12, 2013)

Thanks for the information guys. I figured that the port being in a different room might not be a good thing but wanted to check with the people that would know.

Many thanks! 

Matt


----------

